# My 4 year old viv



## mrbonzai211 (Feb 27, 2014)

Since it's the 4th anniversary of having this 50 gallon vivarium, I thought I would share some pics!!!!

Just to preface, this tank has exceeded my expectations and I've made a good amount of money selling the offspring I'm constantly getting from all 3 lizard species. It's amazing how they all coexist so peacefully, in fact, I have never even had one fight (my work causes us to have the same schedule so I'm awake when everyone's active, and we all know that horrific squeak these guys make when fighting). Through research, I've found that they eat the same diets and thrive in similar conditions, so I figured I would try it. I can state for a fact that all 3 geckos will equally eat crested gecko diet AND dusted crickets because they are omnivorous. The frogs were the only thing I was ever worried about, but they are healthy and parasite free so I've left them in. In fact, I once bought them a seperate tank just in case because I was so nervous it wouldn't work out (now it's a fish tank lol).

Maintenance isn't really all that bad. I have a lot of help from a cleanup crew consisting of night crawlers, springtails, isopods, and giant isopods. 

Sorry there aren't many pics of all the animals, but it's so dense it takes me about 40 minutes to locate them all when I do my monthly health check.

Contents of tank:
-1/1/0 crested geckos... the female worth $250 due to pedigree
-1/1/0 marbled geckos... the female has a tumor the size of a pea above her eye, she was a rescue and almost died in the store from dehydration
-1/1/0 golden geckos... the only reason I know they exist is because i dig through the leaves once a month just to prove they are there. when I got them they were kinda brownish but, one especially, has gotten in that amazing gold color they are known for since they fully matured
-0/2/0 common green tree frogs... HUGE females
-0/0/1 subadult white's tree frog

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sr20det510 (Feb 27, 2014)

Very nice : )
Can you post a full tank shot?

Do your geckos ever breed in your vivarium?


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Feb 27, 2014)

sr20det510 said:


> Very nice : )
> 
> Do your geckos ever breed in your vivarium?


I get fertile eggs from all 3 species about every 2-4 months depending on the temperature they are being kept at.


----------



## James Steel (Mar 1, 2014)

Beautiful vivarium. Are you able to regularly view the tanks inhabitants through all that foliage? It would be great to get a full picture.


----------



## Mike41793 (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks pretty cool. I'd love to see some more pics as well. 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jjpth (Mar 8, 2014)

please describe how you deal with cleaning the poop or does it go to fertilize the plants


----------



## Mike41793 (Mar 9, 2014)

Jjpth said:


> please describe how you deal with cleaning the poop or does it go to fertilize the plants


My guess is that it gets taken care of by a cleaning crew of bugs and/or mixing it into the soil for the plants. 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beary Strange (Mar 9, 2014)

That is very neat. I never knew different gecko species could cohab.


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Apr 6, 2014)

Took a few more pics for u guys. The first just for scale and the rest is just whoever happened to be active at the moment.


My female marbled gecko that has a huge tumor over its left eye


My dalmation crestie


My obese whites tree frog


1 of the green tree frogs 


Tried to get the golden geckos but they are way too secretive. Seeing them is kinda like seeing the loch ness monster, it doesnt happen often and when it does you still second guess yourself. The only reason i know they are alive is because i find their eggs and I do a monthly health check on the crew.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah I have 3 species of isopods, springtails, and even night crawlers to keep things clean. All 3 species of gecko are omnivorous and eat both CGD (crested gecko diet) and crickets. They share 100 crickets with the 2 green tree frogs and the white's tree frog once every second week. It's insanely easy to care for; the hardest part is just keeping the glass clean.


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Apr 18, 2014)

MORE PICS!!!!!!

Here's my pair of marbled geckos, notice the tumor on the eye of the one with it's belly to us





here's my freshwater tank just for fun








And my prized betta


The scorpion tank




i burried painted pvc pipes so i could see them when underground


My specialty show avic tank





And finally my strawberry HCs

Reactions: Like 1


----------

